# I have a Error #300 on my SWF/B 1501T



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I was sewing out a design and made the mistake of pressing the stop button (not the red kill switch) when 
the machine was in the middle of a needle change. It gave me an Error 300. 
I have tried to move the needle to the correct positions using the manual needle position knob behind the head, like the book said to do, but none of the positions are working. 

Even when I can get the error to clear after moving the position it will not start when I hit the start button. 

I'm not sure what to do now. I'm 36% into a design on a $35 blank. 

Any advice?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk_yBRErH5A[/media]


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Binki, 
I figured out the second one about 15 minutes after I posted the question.
I was sitting here thinking and said to myself "well you haven't tried to make it go to a specific needle, so let's try that." and it worked. I was just coming on here to post a never mind comment.
Thanks for putting up that link. I hadn't thought about looking on youtube for some reason.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

No problem. It can be very confounding at times.


----------



## JoEmc10help (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a Error #300 on my SWF/B1501 and I only get it when it changes to the 6th needle if anyone can help me out and also when I upload a design all the names are not saved they all say “swf” as there file name


----------



## JoEmc10help (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a Error #300 on my SWF/B1501 and I only get it when it changes to the 6th needle if anyone can help me out and also when I upload a design all the names are not saved they all say “swf” as there file name


----------

